# Victoria-australia Authorities Criminalized The Sales And Possession Of Nicotine-containing E-cigs



## Stroodlepuff (31/10/13)

#Shit

In what should be considered an unfortunate and unethical decision, the Department of Health in Victoria-Australia authorities CRIMINALIZED the sales and possession of nicotine-containing e-cigarettes.

The authorities should be condemned for convicting smokers to a quit or die decision. They are depriving smokers from their right to use a less harmful alternative. They are condemning vapers to relapse to smoking. This must have ethical and legal consequences. The vaping community should be organized, it is their right to defend their health against decisions which harm the public. 

Everyone has to act. Vapers should organize themselves and fight for their health. Such decisions are a disgrace for public health...

Original Article: Konstantinos Farsalinos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/10/13)

http://docs.health.vic.gov.au/docs/...ontaining-nicotine-are-prohibited-in-Victoria


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/10/13)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/breaking/19597531/court-defeat-fuels-move-to-ban-e-cigs/


----------



## CraftyZA (31/10/13)

HKGK.....


----------



## Gizmo (31/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> HKGK.....


?


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (31/10/13)

Gizmo said:


> ?


 
Hier Kom Groot k@k........


----------



## Gizmo (31/10/13)

Lol I see  it is indeed bad news. But Australia is always on the extreme. They ban violent games as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (31/10/13)

The Aussies are terrible indeed, cant think so many wants to go over there. After this news, NO chance ever!


----------

